# John Kerry On Hunting



## One Eye (Sep 10, 2000)

JOHN KERRY ON HUNTING 

"I go out with my trusty 12-gauge double-barrel, crawl around on my 
stomach. I track and move and decoy and play games and try to outsmart 
them. You know, you kind of play the wind. That's hunting," said 
Kerry. (Craig Gilbert, "Bringing candidate to life," Milwaukee 
Journal Sentinel, 7/5/04) 

*The Truth about John Kerry's Record for Hunters * 

John Kerry has the highest rating on the Humane Scorecard sponsored 
jointly by the Humane Society of the United States (HSUS) and the Fund 
for Animals. Both groups are firmly committed to ending hunting in 
this country. HSUS' website says "sport hunting the killing of wild 
animals as recreation is fundamentally at odds with the values of a 
humane, just and caring society" (emphasis added). . 
http://www.hsus.org/ace/12035 , 

Heidi Prrescott, the National Director of the Fund for Animals, said 
in a 1995 speech that the Fund for Animals is "unalterably opposed to 
the killing of animals for sport" (emphasis added). (Speech by Heidi 
Prescott to the 4th Annual Governors Symposium on North America's 
Hunting Heritage, August 1995) 

John Kerry was endorsed by and received an "A" rating from the League 
of Conservation Voters. This environmental extremist group supports 
anti-hunters in Congress. 

Kerry also has a 100% voting record with the anti-gun Brady Campaign. 

John Kerry received an F rating from the NRA and a 0% rating from 
Gun Owners of America in their most recent rankings of legislators. 

Kerrys campaign says he agrees with the view that there is no 
personal constitutional right, under the Second Amendment, to own or 
use a gun. 

Kerry made his feelings about hunters known when he said I dont want 
to be the candidate of the NRA in this country. 

Unlike 60% of the U.S. Congress, John Kerry is not, and has never 
been, a member of the Congressional Sportsmens Caucus. The Caucus 
describes its membership as open to Congressmen and Senators who are 
sportsmen or who support the concept of sustained use and wildlife 
management, even if they do not themselves take to the fields and 
waters to fish, hunt or trap. 

Kerry, who has missed more than 2/3 of his Senate votes this year, 
came back to the Senate to help kill the Protection of Lawful Commerce 
in Arms Act. During the debate, he voted for Senator Kennedys 
amendment to the bill which would have outlawed many center-fire rifle 
cartridges that hunters regularly use. 

John Kerry cosponsored the Roadless Area Conservation Act in the 
Senate with other enemies of hunters like Barbara Boxer, Charles 
Schumer and Hillary Rodham Clinton. The bill, if passed, would have 
greatly restricted access to our National Forest system by hunters, 
fishermen, and other recreational users.
--------------------------------------------------------------------------
Information provided courtesy of The Paul Revere Network Discussion List and The Second Amendment Police Department and www.2ampd.net


----------



## Eastern Yooper (Nov 12, 2000)

Verrrrrrry in-ter-est-ing........


----------



## Neal (Mar 20, 2001)

John Kerry got a 100% favorable rating from the Humane Society of the United States.....What's that tell ya.

Neal


----------



## Freestone (May 15, 2003)

One Eye said:


> JOHN KERRY ON HUNTING
> 
> "I go out with my trusty 12-gauge double-barrel, crawl around on my
> stomach. I track and move and decoy and play games and try to outsmart
> ...


----------



## dinoday (Feb 22, 2004)

Who the heck is belly crawling around with a double barrel 12? Elmer Fudd?!?  
I made my mind up months ago.... Bush all the way


----------



## jkintn (Sep 10, 2003)

I like his shooting form and someone needs to tell him to take a hunter saftey class after seeing him in this article.
http://www.sportsmenforkerryedwards.com/jkhunting.htm


----------



## Buddy Lee (Dec 17, 2003)

dinoday said:


> I made my mind up months ago....


Me too, I decided Bush was too stupid to be our president...so I'm voting for Kerry.


----------



## Robert W. McCoy Jr (Jan 18, 2002)




----------



## Kevin (Oct 4, 2000)

Buddy Lee said:


> Me too, I decided Bush was too stupid to be our president...so I'm voting for Kerry.


Yeah, he is a poo-poo pants too. Let's hate him. 

:lol:


----------



## Buddy Lee (Dec 17, 2003)

Amos said:


> Yeah, he is a poo-poo pants too. Let's hate him.
> 
> :lol:


He doesn't have the intelligence to lead our country.


----------



## Adam Waszak (Apr 12, 2004)

W 04


----------



## WAUB-MUKWA (Dec 13, 2003)

"I get out my trusty side by side and crawl around" Hmmm, so what he is saying you don't need any other type of gun beside his grand dad's trusty shotgun. Why would anyone want one of those new fancy auto-loader's? Hmmm, why don't we just ban everything except the old type trusty shotgun? Now there's a scary thought that will become reality as soon as he is in bed with the anti's if elected. :yikes:


----------

